# GSP Training



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a 16mo. old GSP she knows her basic commands sit, stay, heel, ect. she has been force broke retrieves on land and water, last hunting season was fairly successful the birds she pointed were shot and the ones she flushed I let just fly away, I tried to keep hunting season fun. Overall I am pleased with her up to this point. But this is my first versatile dog and I am looking for advise, books, or other info on training this summer to take her to a higher level of preformance. I do have access to birds pigeons, quail, and pheasant. Thanks for any info.


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

First lets start with where ya from? Then what do you mean by a higher level, do you want to spend the summers competing or testing the dog in some sort of sanctioned event or do you just want a dog you can live with and enjoy as primarily a companion/pet? The direction I send you with your dog will depend on what your goals are, if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

Become a member of NAVHDA tons of information there!

versatile you bet!










Sorry just love this picture!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

doublea I guess its a little of both, I want a family/extremely well trained hunting dog that I could run in amatuer field trials.


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

As was mentioned -- check into a NAVHDA Chapter in your area for some good testing programs. Also there are a couple AKC clubs in Wisconsin that are dedicated to just the GSP not to mention several others for the different AKC pointing breeds. You can find information on them by going to the AKC Homepage -- http://www.akc.org/clubs/search/index.c ... display=on

All you do is select your state and whether your interested in Hunt Tests or Field Trials and it will give you a list of all the clubs in that state.

If I were you I would get involved -- it's well worth the price of admission!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks doublea and zaconb I found a NAVHDA chapter fairly close to me.


----------

